# Frage zur Installation von GRUB

## Sandro

Hallo,

Ich bin nun bei der Installation bei "Letzte Schritte: GRUB konfigurieren" angelangt, allerdings weiß ich nicht weiter.  :Confused: 

Die Festplatte, die für Gentoo vorgesehen ist befindet sich momentan in /dev/hdc, grub soll in den MBR dieser Platte.

Nach der Installation möchte ich die Platte umstecken nach /dev/hda.

So weit, so gut, nur wie sehen die Kommandos aus, um dies zu bewerkstelligen?

Meiner Meinung nach sollte es folgendermaßen aussehen:

```
grub> root (hd0,0)      // <- grub mitteilen, wo sich die spätere /boot-partition befindet

grub> setup (hd2)          // <- grub auf das aktuelle /dev/hdc installieren

grub> quit
```

allerdings bekomme ich bei dem setup-befehl Error 17 "Cannot mount selected partition"

Habe ich etwas missverstanden?

Vielen Dank, Sandro  :Shocked: 

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

Hmmm... prinzipiell weiß ich, was Du meinst, aber praktisch gesehen ist Dein Vorgang nicht richtig. Wenn Du eine /dev/hda, /dev/hdb und /dev/hdc Platte drin hast, und Du gibst GRUB den MBR von /dev/hda

-> root (hd0,0) <- an und willst dann umstecken, so das /dev/hdc (hd2,x) dann zu /dev/hda wird, dann ist der GRUB ja nicht vorhanden...

----------

## Sandro

also wäre in meinem fall "root (hd2,0)" passender?

"Error 21: Selected disk does not exist"

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## Sandro

hm... mit

```

root (hd1,0)

setup (hd1)

```

scheint es zu funktionieren! kann ich mir nur dadurch erklären dass es /dev/hdb nicht gibt (daran hängt das cd-rom laufwerk)

Sandro

----------

